# Comfortable boots???



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just went out for the first time here in Galena, IL and will travelling to CO for some fun in the snow but I need some comfortable boots due to some blistering problems with my Morrow ones (they were cheap so my wife said ok . Any suggestions on brands and styles of boots that are not only super comfortable but warm as well?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude Best bet is to just go and try boots on. Because what is going to fit one persons foot will not fit someone elses. And don't go cheap on your boots. If you have been going through any of the gear recommendation threads your have probably seen that written about 8 million time or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the Burton Ions, super super comfy. I think I might be out growing them though, or I tighten them to tight.
What ever it is, I just loosen them up, and Im good to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

A. 32's and B. chestnut eh? tht place is the shit... i love going there...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> A. 32's and B. chestnut eh? tht place is the shit... i love going there...


Disregard part A...32's don't fit everyone out there...


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I still think he should give thirtytwo's a try, who knows, they might actually fit him. When I was shopping for my pair of boots, I found that thirtytwo had the most comfortable inner lining out of all the boots I tried.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

jyuen said:


> I still think he should give thirtytwo's a try, who knows, they might actually fit him. When I was shopping for my pair of boots, I found that thirtytwo had the most comfortable inner lining out of all the boots I tried.


Nah. I was just meaning that 32 isn't the ONLY option out there.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Nah. I was just meaning that 32 isn't the ONLY option out there.


ohh yeah definately, its very important to try everything on. Go to a store with a large selection and try on everything. Schedule maybe an hour of your day. It will take a long time. Finally when you find a pair you like, buy it online because its usually cheaper lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Check out my review of the Burton Ions

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/2408-2007-burton-ion-review-2008-almost.html


----------

